# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  ant چیست؟

## haghi.mahdi

کسی راجع به ant و antenna چیزی میدونه؟
چه طور نصب میشه و چه طور run میشه در jbuilder2006؟

----------


## rezaTavak

من چون اصولا نرم افزار آزاد استفاده می کنم نمیدانم Jbuilder چطوریه.

اما ant همان make در جاوا است. یعنی برای اینکه یک برنامه کمپایل بشه در gcc از make استفاده میشه در جاوا ant که اگر بخواهید یک برنامه جاوا را کمپایل کنید باید یک xml برای اینکار ایجاد کنید سری بزنید به سایت موزیلا توسعه دهنده این ابزار.

----------


## پیمان_ایرنا

امیدوارم این متن کمکت کنه

http://codefeed.com/tutorial/ant_intro.html

----------


## پیمان_ایرنا

اینم یه لینک که توضیح داده چطور Ant رو با Jbuilder  اینتگریت کنی

http://antrunner.sourceforge.net

و از این لینکم می تونی AntRunner رو دانلود کنی :

http://sourceforge.net/projects/antrunner

----------


## mazdadoost

> من چون اصولا نرم افزار آزاد استفاده می کنم نمیدانم Jbuilder چطوریه.
> 
> اما ant همان make در جاوا است. یعنی برای اینکه یک برنامه کمپایل بشه در gcc از make استفاده میشه در جاوا ant که اگر بخواهید یک برنامه جاوا را کمپایل کنید باید یک xml برای اینکار ایجاد کنید سری بزنید به سایت موزیلا توسعه دهنده این ابزار.


دوست عزیز :
توسعه دهنده ant بنیاد اپن سوررس Apache هست نه موزیلا.

در مورد Ant باید گفت استاندارد غیر رسمی ساخت و کامپایل پروژه های جاواست.البته Ant کاربرد بسیار گسترده ای داره:مثلا:
1-استفاده به عنوان Batch فایل های OS
2-ساخت فریم ورک ها.
3-انتقال و تبدیل پروزژه های مختلف در محیط های مختلف.

در مورد کار کرد Ant میشه به شکل خلاصه و نه خیلی فنی گفت :
Ant مثل یه Engin کار میکنه سوخته این Engin دو تا مورده:
1-یه سری متغیر ها .(مثلا مسیر دارکتوری های لازم برای Classpath ,یا نام های طولانی که خلاصه شدند و یا ثابت هایی که به صورت آرگومان به ابزار های خط فرمان پاس می شند.)
2-یه سری وظایف که کار ها ی لازم برای ساخت برنامه رو به ترتیب دنبال میکنند.مثل ساختن دایرکتوری هایی که پکیج های پروژه رو تشکیل میدند -کامپال کلاس های برنامه - ساخت فایل Manifest برای پروژه-دیپلوی کردن پروژه های JavaEE و استارت کردن Appserver و .........در این Task ها شما میتونید از متغیر هایی که که تعریف کردین استفاده کنید.

خود Ant یه سری Task ها و متغیر های آماده داره و شما هم میتونید ماله خودتون رو بسیازید!
اکثر فیرم ورک ها هم Task های خودشون رو دارند.

در IDE ها هم از Ant و Task هاش برای ساخت یا به اصطلاح Build پروزه استفاده میشه.
در JBuilde شما میتونید با استفاده از فرمان Buid All یا سایر فرامین Build همه یا بخشی از پروژتون رو بسازید. یه نکته اینکه مجموعه ای از یک یا چند Task رو میشه در یه فایل Ant که معمولا فرمت xml داره بذارید و به عنوان یه target فراخانیش کنید .
یه منبع خوب برای شروع :http://ant.apache.org/
موفق باشید.

----------

